# Chain Tensioner



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

So I picked up an Origin8 singlespeed conversion kit. Explain to me how the chain tensioner should be set up or adjusted. Be gentle, it's my first time.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

When you have it in your hands it will make a bit of sense. The tensioner just takes the place of the derailluer 

<img src ="https://www.singletracks.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/DSCN12761-533x400.jpg">


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

If the tensioner mechanism and chain length allow it, have the tensioner push the chain up instead of down. That gives the chain better engagement on the cog.

If not, don't sweat it. Just get the chain as close as possible to perfect length, before using the tensioner to get rid of the rest of the slack. Don't shorten the chain so much that it starts binding your BB and hub bearings.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

perttime said:


> If the tensioner mechanism and chain length allow it, have the tensioner push the chain up instead of down. That gives the chain better engagement on the cog.
> 
> If not, don't sweat it. Just get the chain as close as possible to perfect length, before using the tensioner to get rid of the rest of the slack. Don't shorten the chain so much that it starts binding your BB and hub bearings.


I've been racing cyclocross with a Soulcraft tensioner pushing down. No problems all season long. Perfect engagement. My ring/cog/chain combo is on the loose side too. For point of reference, I run usually run 42x18 and can still put a 20t on there with the same chain. So with the 18t, i'm taking up a lot of slack.

I have no experience with the Origin8 kit. But the Soulcraft has been rock solid. I just used recycled cassette spacers to space out my rear cog (Surly cogs -- very nice and beefy).


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

I could be wrong here, but my recollection is the manufacturers specify the tensioner be installed so it presses down on the chain, rather than up. This could be a six one way, half a dozen the other situation. But if for no other reason than not voiding a warranty, I'd double check the specs of the piece you have in hand.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> I could be wrong here, but my recollection is the manufacturers specify the tensioner be installed so it presses down on the chain, rather than up. This could be a six one way, half a dozen the other situation. But if for no other reason than not voiding a warranty, I'd double check the specs of the piece you have in hand.


Depends on the tensioner. Surly's instructions for their tensioners. 

"Now, it gets tough. You have the choice of having the Singleator run under the chain and PUSH UP on the chain, or having the Singleator run on top of the chain and PUSH DOWN. . . "

So UrbanPrimative makes a good point, make sure you read the instructions.


----------

